# [SOLVED] Windows 8.1 - Apps will not update



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

I have this brand new Windows 8.1 system that is fully updated.

Windows Update works without problems, but when I go to update an application from the Store, I get an error code 0x8007049.

I have ESET Endpoint Security Version 5, and even attempted to disable that and its firewall, but the error stays. Malwarebytes is also installed, I have not disabled that as I did not think it could interfere.

Any ideas on how to get these app updates?

Also SFC /scannow found no errors.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Windows 8.1 - Apps will not update*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Also SFC /scannow found no errors.


I'm not at all familiar with Windows 8/8.1 but surely, SFC doesn't tell you if it found or repaired errors. You would only know that if you read the CBS log?

Did you try the updates again after running sfc?

Have a look at this page. Windows Update error 0x80070490

I know you said Windows Update works ok but perhaps the Component-Based Servicing (CBS) manifest became corrupted after you updated.

I would try running the DISM tool. Don't see how it could harm anything.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8.1 - Apps will not update*

I didn't bother checking the CBS log due to it not finding any issues and this being a brand new system. Windows was installed yesterday.

I was thinking it may lie with ESET blocking SVCHOST.exe??

I can give the DISM tool a try. I'll report after trying that.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Windows 8.1 - Apps will not update*

Going out for an hour soon.

This looks quite helpful. Did you know there is an automatic app updates that can be switched on and off?

Troubleshooting problems with an app - Windows Help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8.1 - Apps will not update*

DISM did not work and I should point out that Windows Update on the desktop works fine, only the store is throwing error codes.

I also cannot open any of the apps that I have installed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8.1 - Apps will not update*

Well, Dave, I did the next best thing and just uninstalled all of the apps and reinstalled them. Now they are working. Strange!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

You're welcome!

Always good to find a quick fix but still, it would be good to know _why_ it happened.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Who knows. The apps themselves appeared to be corrupted as they had names like "Microsoft.ZuneMusic" and such. They also wouldn't open.


----------

